# King Mackerel Recipes



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

Does anyone have any good king recipes that a 16yr old would be able to cook?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Chunk, bread it and deep fry. My favorite.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Grind to a paste and use to chum up something edible.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Grind to a paste and use to chum up something edible.


Yeah, right. :thumbup:


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

*Smoked*

It is great smoked for 2-3 hours on an electric smoker

Or get a large bowl and take half a can of frozen orange juice and combine with a cup of soy sauce mix and put fillets in for marinating then grill


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

You could just order pizza.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

hjorgan said:


> grind to a paste and use to chum up something edible.


 lol!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

prince caspian said:


> you could just order pizza.


 lol!


----------



## Szoccer (Jan 24, 2011)

Don't listen to that crap, King is amazing! All you need is some salt and pepper, maybe a slice of lemon, and grill it. Key is to get the right grilling time. You want it just past being raw and pink. Cook it too long and it becomes tough. If it's steaked (as it should be), then this should be right when the meat starts to bubble out from the skin around it. Took me a few tries to get it perfect, and every grill is different (mine has hot and cold spots), but its usually around 4-5 minutes per side.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Look up Clay's King Mackeral Dip

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/king-mackeral-recipe-30393/


----------

